# Woman Mauled To Death By Belgian mastiff In London



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Woman Mauled To Death By Dog In London - Yahoo! News UK

  So sad for all concerned.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Another terrible ending to a life, my thoughts are with her family and all who love her.


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Poor woman, poor dog (for being raised in such a manner)

Just shows though its not the breed thats to the blame, and that the DDA isnt helping protect people.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

RetroLemons said:


> Poor woman, poor dog (for being raised in such a manner)
> 
> Just shows though its not the breed thats to the blame, and that the DDA isnt helping protect people.


What manner was the dog raised in?


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry thats me assuming, something else could have happened. Just weird how the owner is no where to be found?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

RetroLemons said:


> Sorry thats me assuming, something else could have happened. Just weird how the owner is no where to be found?


Well when my daughter and her family lived with me I sometimes went away for a couple of days and left the dog behind


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I wonder if it really was a Belgian Mastiff - from what I have read it's one of the rarest breeds in the world.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

hawksport said:


> What manner was the dog raised in?


According to the neighbour as reported by the Telegraph the dog was kept chained up outside all the time, was very unhappy barking and whining and he reported it to the RSPCA. The usual story.


----------



## R3ignlasting (Jan 3, 2010)

I love Mastiffs, but I've never seen an agressive type.
I mean, yes, they are protective, my uncle has one and it's so nice. But he's not friendly when someone unknown enters the house.
I own a Great Dane, and he's very nice.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> According to the neighbour as reported by the Telegraph the dog was kept chained up outside all the time, was very unhappy barking and whining and he reported it to the RSPCA. The usual story.


and the other neighbour said it was a friendly dog


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Sad for all involved. No one will ever know the true goings on, the media cash in with all the different stories, dont believe all you read as every article states something different.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So sad. How long before the calls start to add mastiffs, any mastiffs of course, to section 1 of DDA do you think?

I thought Belgian mastiffs were extinct :confused1:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If the papers find out half of the truth and then report half of that we are left with 75% bulls**t written to sell papers


----------

